# thinking bout getting a gtp



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

care info?
can they be handled all the time just like burmese and ball pythons?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jiggy said:


> care info?
> can they be handled all the time just like burmese and ball pythons?


I'll dig up some care info for you tomorrow when I'm not so damn tired









As far as handling goes... they definitely CAN NOT be held all the time like burmese and balls. I only do it once or twice a week and I'm cutting back. As babies they should be held only when necessary and on rare occassions and with extreme care as their spinals cords are very fragile until they reach about a year.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a site with caresheets on the GTP.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yup, that's basically the best caresheet to go off.

I'd also recommend picking up The More Complete Chondro from Greg Maxell (guy who wrote that caresheet) when it comes out in a few months. Of course, if you want to go ahead and read his current book The Complete Chondro.

Some good forums to hang out at are http://www.redtailboa.net (their arboreal section), http://www.chondroweb.com (also have some really good links, http://www.moreliaviridis.com (pretty much the same people at chondroweb are here, but can be useful), and of course http://forums.kingsnake.com/forum.php?catid=78 (the kingsnake.com GTP forum).

As far as caresheets, here's some other decent ones: http://www.rockfordreptiles.com/greentreepython.html http://www.hissnhers.com/caregtp.htm http://www.kingsnake.com/viridis/index.html But basically you'll get all the information you need from the link Red Eye's posted.

Just a few things that have came to my head: during the first few weeks you have the GTP, cover the cage up with a sheet or something, or make sure that its enclosure (if it's a tub) is kinda foggy. Put the GTP in a low-traffic area for a while, I'd recommend starting them off as display snakes around a year. Also, do not buy a huge elaborate display cage for a neonate GTP, this can cause for stress and lead to the snake not eating.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They are great looking snakes, but they are more of a "show" snake then one you handle regularly.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yea, if your gonna get one

definately do your homework before hand


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i just sold my 2

hit me up on aim .. i had my out alot

xrayman45x
or on ym
black02blaster
if you have.. i can chat about them all day


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What locales did you have rayman?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres a locality map










lereh, sorong, etc.... are locality GTPS


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the map, but if that was for me I already knew the locales and was just asking rayman what kind he kept.

EDIT: Canary, Jayapura, and yapens are missing on that map it btw... is bokondini another name for one of them (like karubaga is for wamena)?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Thanks for the map, but if that was for me I already knew the locales and was just asking rayman what kind he kept.
> 
> EDIT: Canary, Jayapura, and yapens are missing on that map it btw... is bokondini another name for one of them (like karubaga is for wamena)?


heres a better one i think

http://www.finegtps.com/Geographic_races.html


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Thanks for the map, but if that was for me I already knew the locales and was just asking rayman what kind he kept.
> 
> EDIT: Canary, Jayapura, and yapens are missing on that map it btw... is bokondini another name for one of them (like karubaga is for wamena)?


heres a better one i think

http://www.finegtps.com/Geographic_races.html
[/quote]

Ya I've seen, thanks for the link though


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

ii had aru and jaya


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i had one but like 1 1/2 ago he just up and died had hem for 3 year and one day i put a mouse in and he started haveing like a ceaser and died







just out of nowhere all eat the food it was BULLSH*T but are go0d snacke if you have the right setup BUT BEWARE OF IT BITE WILL FU*K YOU UP ........... teeth pierce the bone wan thay are a go0d size like 4'-5' feet herts like hill!!!!!!!!


----------

